# any haunters in eastern washington?



## krigerk9 (Aug 24, 2009)

anyone in the spokane area that might want to come scare at a halloween party for kids of all ages? let me know I would be glad to return the favor we do about five acres of fun for a bunch of people one night out of the year
Thanks
Bryan


----------

